# Airbrush-Frage zum Einstieg u.a. wegen Düse und Nadel



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

*Airbrush-Frage zum Einstieg u.a. wegen Düse und Nadel*

Ich hatte bisher eine Single-Action Pistole von Revell, nun habe ich eine Double-Action mit insgesamt 3 Düsen und 3 Nadeln (0,2 bis 0,5mm). Leider ist bei der Pistole nur ein Beiblatt, das den Aufbau der Pistole zeigt - aber keine "Anleitung". Daher habe ich drei Fragen:

- die Düse vorne kann man abschrauben. Muss die Düse denn beim brushen komplett rein- und festgedreht sein, oder ist das so gedacht, dass man sie vlt nur halb aufdreht, um damit einen kleineren/größeren Farbstrahl zu erzeugen?

- MUSS die Nadel die gleiche Größe wie die Düse haben, oder kann man zB mit einer 0,5er-Nadel + 0,2mm-Düse arbeiten und damit eine andere "Art" von Strahl erzeugen?

- wie weit sollte man ca. vom Objekt, das man lackieren will, entfernt sein? Ich mache Plastikmodellbau, und mit nem Kompressor bei 1,5 Bar und ca 40cm Abstand wird die "Wolke" zu groß, gehe ich wiederum auf nur 20cm, dann bläst der Luftdruck schon die Farbe wellenartig weg, so dass es keine einheitliche Farbfläche gibt. Oder bin ich nur zu ungeduldig, muss ich vlt. weniger Farbe sprühen, aber dafür dann bei einem zB 30x10cm-Flügelteil 5 Minuten brushen in mehreren Schichten, die sich erst gaanz langsam zu einer Fläche vereinen?


Danke


----------



## al007 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Airbrush-Frage zum Einstieg u.a. wegen Düse und Nadel*

- die Düse wird immer fest verschraubt
- immer die passende Nadel zur richtigen Düse benutzen
- 40cm Abstand ist beim Airbrushen zu weit entfernt
- wenn der Luftdruck bein näheren bearbeiten Wellen im Lack hervorruft, ist der Luftdruck zu hoch und du hast dann wahrscheinlich auch schon zuviel Material aufgetragen
- Flächen in der Größenordnung, wie du sie beschrieben hast, sind auch nicht so optimal für Airbrush geeignet. Dort empfielt sich eine größere Pistole.
- eine gleichmäßige Lackfläche sollte bereits beim Lackieren entstehen
- je nach Lacktyp kannst du auch unterschiedliche Oberflächen erreichen


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

*AW: Airbrush-Frage zum Einstieg u.a. wegen Düse und Nadel*

Danke!

Also, ich wollte ja nicht den Flügel mit 2-3 "Schwenks" lackieren - es darf ruhig ein feinerer Strahl sein, nur nicht ZU fein - aber lieber bewege ich die Pistole 20 mal hin und her mit nem relativ kleinen Strahl, als dass ich ständig die Düse+Nadel wechseln muss je nach dem, ob ich grad nen ganzen Flügel oder nur ne Flugzeugnase lackiere  und die Flügel in beschriebener Größe sind auch eher selten, ich will mir da auf keinen Fall extra ne andere Pistole nur deswegen kaufen. 

 Ach so, da auch ne Frage: muss man schon wegen eines Farbwechsels die Pistole reinigen, oder "darf" man einfach die alte Farbe mit ner Spritze rausziehen, die neue rein und dann halt ein paar Sekunden sprühen, bis der Farbton okay ist? Geht natürlich nur, wenn die Farben sich nicht zu krass unterscheiden  

Aber zu viel Druck? Viel weniger als 1,5 Bar geht ja leider nicht - oder kann schon 0,3-0,4 weniger so viel ausmachen? 



Ich nutze btw. Revell Aqua-Farben 1:1 mit dest. Wasser verdünnt. Ist das vlt. etwas ZU dünn, so dass deswegen auch manchmal Wellen enstehen?


----------



## al007 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Airbrush-Frage zum Einstieg u.a. wegen Düse und Nadel*

auswaschen wäre immer das Beste. ist bei Wasserlacken auch schnell passiert.
unter laufendem Wasser mit Luftdruck durchspülen klappt gut.
wenn du mit Farbe durchspülst, verbrauchst du die ja ungenutzt. und die ist ja auch nicht umsonst.
was die Viskosität angeht must du rumprobieren. gleiches gilt für den Luftdruck.
also am Besten Probestücke anfertigen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2014)

*AW: Airbrush-Frage zum Einstieg u.a. wegen Düse und Nadel*



al007 schrieb:


> auswaschen wäre immer das Beste. ist bei Wasserlacken auch schnell passiert.
> unter laufendem Wasser mit Luftdruck durchspülen klappt gut.
> wenn du mit Farbe durchspülst, verbrauchst du die ja ungenutzt. und die ist ja auch nicht umsonst.


 das ist ja klar - ich schrieb ja auch, dass ich die Farbe mit ner Spritze rausziehe, also die Restfarbe aus dem Farbtopf der Pistole - aber es bleibt ja immer ein wenig über, und ob man DAS nicht einfach "durchspritzen" darf oder ob man lieber ne richtige Reinigung macht, das war die Frage  

Das Reinigen ist eine der wenigen Sachen, die bei der Airbrush-Pistole mit in der "Anleitung" standen - das geht sehr einfach, man kann einfach die Düse zuhalten, damit die Luft in die Farbkammer kommt und den Weg zwischen Farbtopf und Düse "freispült". Sicher muss/werde ich auch ab und an eine gründlichere Reinigung mit ner Bürste und Auseinanderbauen machen.






> was die Viskosität angeht must du rumprobieren. gleiches gilt für den Luftdruck.
> also am Besten Probestücke anfertigen.


 okay, ich denke das muss ich mal machen. Muss mir dazu mal Kunststoff besorgen, denn auf Pappe die Probesprüher sahen okay aus - klar, wenn es "zu dünn" war, dann saugt die das direkt auf, und man merkt es nicht... 


danke für die Tipps


----------

